# Garfy's Dark Eldar Reavers



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Finished these last weekend and only managed to take some decent snaps of them this morning.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Stunning blending with clean crisp highlights. Was the blending done by hand, or with an airbrush? 

Superb work!


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

elmir said:


> Stunning blending with clean crisp highlights. Was the blending done by hand, or with an airbrush?
> 
> Superb work!


Airbrush. Pretty hard to pull off as well.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Look great. Really like the colour you have used on the jetbike.


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

It's VGC Scurvy Green base colour then I airbrush blend VGC Hawk Turquoise over that.


----------



## ashmo (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm impressed  love the highlighting how many hours did they take to paint?

+rep


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

15 at a guess mate


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Fantastic. I love the skin tones on the seats. They bring disturbing images of human leather seats. Well done.


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Fantastic. I love the skin tones on the seats. They bring disturbing images of human leather seats. Well done.


So please someone got that. :yahoo:


----------



## Reported (Apr 2, 2011)

LOVE THEM.

I'm normally not a fan of DE colour schemes but I'm LOVING this one... almost has a mass effect feel to it with the bright colours.

You seem very talented with an air brush, are you an artist by trade?


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Reported said:


> LOVE THEM.
> 
> I'm normally not a fan of DE colour schemes but I'm LOVING this one... almost has a mass effect feel to it with the bright colours.
> 
> You seem very talented with an air brush, are you an artist by trade?


Graphic Designer.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Mate, i'm loving these. Really like that colour on the bikes.

+rep

Rev


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Cheers guys, and thanks for all the rep!


----------



## Shadowbadger (Jan 2, 2011)

I really like the crisp edging highlights and after trying to do that myself know how fiddly it is.

The skin tones as well, pale enough to fit the fluff but still enough colour to be bright and contrast well with the bike.


----------



## eae (Jan 3, 2011)

Gareth, the blending on the sides of the hulls of Reavers is just awesome. Can you please describe the basics of how you've done it? What I mean is - from dark shades to light ones, or from light to dark, two shades or some middle tones as well, etc.


----------



## Martini Henrie (Mar 18, 2011)

They are lovely, I hope you are going to share more of them soon opcorn:


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Looks great, man! Everything is very crisp. Superb job!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice work Gareth! The human leather seats are a very cool touch and the blending and highlighting on the jet bikes themselves is very nicely executed.


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Group shot so far.


----------



## Martini Henrie (Mar 18, 2011)

That group shot is really cool. Individually good minis can look nice, but poor when grouped. Yours look great, and I bet you will get great coments when you put the full army out +rep for that.

k:


----------



## Shadowbadger (Jan 2, 2011)

The raiders look amazing, sharp highlighting but still blended smoothly in.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

excellent work man, wish i could get my highlights that smooth.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

fantastic! Love the skin seats as well haha.

It was so hard not going with a blue color for my dark eldar, it looks so good on them.


----------

